# Oral causing vaginal thrush ???



## BeaverBeauty (May 13, 2013)

A golfing buddy confided in me saying his wife doesn't want oral anymore because she thinks it is causing her vag thrush.
He is disappointed/confused because she use to enjoy it so much.:wtf:


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

something isn't right here.

Why is he confiding such intimate stuff with you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cora28 (Apr 30, 2013)

I suggest his W goes and see the gynaecologist and that your golfing buddy sees a dentist... 

This sounds a bit strange to me...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I've heard of ladies getting yeast infections from oral.It's not as uncommon as people think.Anytime you put saliva or semen in that area you're risking messing up the vaginal pH. 
The gyn can recommend some vag wipes or soaps to balance her pH after oral and after sex.Depending on how bad it gets she may need an prescription for a topical to keep her pH in check.

My SO have impeccable oral hygiene and I still get irritated down there from oral every now and then.hygiene may play a small part for some couples but mostly it's just a vaginal pH thing.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It's a yeast infection. Which came first, oral thrush ( which is very common particularly among babies and young children) or vaginak yeast infection? Doesn't really matter, both easily treatable.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> It's a yeast infection. Which came first, oral thrush ( which is very common particularly among babies and young children) or vaginak yeast infection? Doesn't really matter, both easily treatable.


I'm a retired pharmacists. I sold a lot of Gentian Violet back in the day... Painted those babies mouths purple!!!

I'd be surprised if the guy was carrying a low grade oral candidiasis. But, stranger things have happened.

But, it's real easy to treat. Just go see your MD...


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

She also might want to talk to her regular doctor. Recurring yeast infections can be a sign of a sugar imbalance. There's an anti-yeast diet, she might need to look into. 

Or - even though her symptoms go away, the topical treatments might not be totally taking care of the issue. She might need a course of oral antifungal medication to finally reign it in. 

In either case, yeah - this seems like a really awkward thing to discuss with a friend.


----------

